# Female shred seeker



## Woman_on_shred (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi there

i spent most of early lock down training and shredding but have fallen off the wagon. I've been overloading my diet and not happy. Have gained 12kg in the last two months! Currently 60kg, no underlying g conditions. Wanting to run a six week cycle To cut back to 50kg with training cardio and diet. Can anyone advise which SARMS I can use to shred - I'm thinking Cardarine and Testalone. Also a reputable place to buy. Thank you so much.


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Pics?


----------



## DavidAddy (Jul 2, 2020)

I would suggest Cardarine and Ostarine for cutting. And a reputable place to buy is Enhancetech EU. Right now you can even get -20% off with coupon code X5z8M1qo3X and do 12 week cycle instead. Maybe even add RAD 140


----------



## Woman_on_shred (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks David. Currently have Cardarine on the go will look into Ostarine / Rad.


----------

